
Show HN: Self-Care Toolkit for Remote Work - hrishikesh1990
https://self-care.remote.tools
======
hrishikesh1990
Hey everyone!

I have always felt that self-care is often misunderstood, ignored and even
misused. The question isn't 'Do you take of yourself?' rather it is 'In what
ways do you take care of yourself?'. I use a lot of self-care apps myself
including Calm for meditation, WaterMinder to remind me to drink water or
Reboot for taking breaks. So thought, why not create a mini directory of such
apps with a short review on each.

The stash is live at [https://self-care.remote.tools](https://self-
care.remote.tools). Have also written an accompanying post at
[https://www.remote.tools/newsletter/self-
care](https://www.remote.tools/newsletter/self-care). This is a simple side
project I picked up in my spare time and would love to hear your thoughts/
feedback!

